# Chosen Donors mother had stroke at 36



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi There,

One of the donor's I have chosen's mother had stroke at 36.
I would really appreciate feedback on this - does anyone know much about this.

Of course I'm sure some donors simply don't disclose all the information.

Would you screen this donor out on this basis?

Thanks

E xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

My mum had a stroke at 21, diabetes at 18, heart disease at 50... and im fine nothing wrong with me at all.. also my older sister who is 38 is fine with no heath issues.

What was the donor's father's history like?

I wouldnt rule a donor out for that reason but its personal choice


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I would also ask the clinic, they have obviously passed her to be a donor- ask them about risks etc as *****-mum says it might not follow suit
L x


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks ***** - mum and JJ1

I followed up with the clinic and they have said it was lifestyle related stroke which is why they have approved the donor.

SO i'm feeling positive about it now. 

This will be my first IUI hence the worry about everything!!

xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

tell me about it this is my second donor IUI... the worrying never ends...  

Good luck when will you be getting started?


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi ***** mum, 

I have just sent of the notarized letter to reprofit and when they receive it I can place my order, have an appt on the 17th Nov, so hoping to get flights etc organised.

I am buzzing with nervous excitement, I can't believe I'm actually going to do this - YAY!!!!!!!!

How about you? When are you going for yours and where??

xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Estella, 

We are on IUI number 2... we're using clomid and a trigger injection..

On the 2ww currently and OTD is the 18th Nov.. we're having treatment at the Esperance in Eastbourne... we've found them really good its costing about £1000 per cycle which includes the clomid, scans, trigger, sperm, HFEA fee and IUI.

Em x


----------



## estella (Nov 1, 2009)

I will keep my fingers crossed for you, hope it goes well!!!!

Sounds good in Eastbourne, I think I'm going to try a natural cycle this time, dont think i have a choice as im with reprofit in czech republic and have no prescription.

Es xx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Estella, Reprofit can email you a prescription or they have an online chemist and can post it out to you.

Hope that helps. If you're unsure what to do there's loads of advice about where to go with international prescriptions on this thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=172236.0

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------

